# VW EOS trunk liner accessories....



## archiea (Nov 29, 2006)

trunk orpanizer with VW logo!!!!
http://volkswagenpartspeople.c...nizer








Trunk liner..
http://volkswagenpartspeople.c...Liner


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: VW EOS trunk liner accessories.... (archiea)*

that looks nice. I don't see any dimensions given-- are they sure that it fits in the center section of the trunk?


----------

